
Ask HN: I finally quit my job, want to start on my own. What do I need to know? - zodzedzi
Been in software engineering for more than a decade, lately in senior positions in big companies, w&#x2F; experience in large scale projects, data&#x2F;machine learning, people&#x2F;project&#x2F;product management. The past few years became less fulfilling, and as a project I was on got cancelled I finally called it and stepped out instead of moving to another project.<p>It&#x27;s been a few months, living off my savings, no family. I&#x27;ve been hacking away at some old ideas and pet projects, and eventually one will stick. For now, my end goal is a small-scale operation that pays the bills and requires minimal maintenance, and can be built by just me to start, perhaps within a year.<p>At big companies, there&#x27;s a lot that&#x27;s taken care of for you behind the scenes, and outside that environment I don&#x27;t know what I don&#x27;t know. Hence the question. Thanks.
======
catacombs
We are currently on the brink of a huge recession. Good luck.

